# New Wonder Material LED lights



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder how long before this stuff finds its way into the leisure industry? I notice that it is made into a filament somehow but it's still an LED light. How does that work then? Reckoned to be an other 10% energy saving though.

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-32100071

JohnW


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting I find items like these so fascinating.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Quote "The race is now on to develop other practical and commercial uses, including lighter but more robust car and aircraft frames and false teeth" . . . 

False teeth too - wonderful, no need to hold a torch in my mouth when I'm using two hands in a dark place . . Just grin & I'll be able to see perfectly


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And as usual the Brits have lost the lead, per the article below.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/03/graphene-wonder-substance-uk-economy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Puzzled by this.....


> It is expected to be priced lower than some LED bulbs, which can cost about £15 each.


Clearly written by someone who lives and shops in London - probably Chelsea or Fulham.

I pay a third of that price for good quality ones in local DIY sheds.

Ahhh well if it really does bring prices down to much below a fiver that will be a help.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> And as usual the Brits have lost the lead, per the article below.


Almost a replay of the Joseph Swan/Thomas Edison fiasco over the invention of the incandescent light bulb. They will be telling the world that they (the USA) discovered graphene next. We have never been very good at marketing our own inventions have we?

JohnW


----------

